# Colubrids > Hognose >  Toffee belly?

## anatess

Hi,
I was just wondering, what is the difference between a toffee belly western hognose and normal western hognose?  My normal western has a dark belly that looks like toffee to me, so how is the toffee belly different?

----------


## STORMS

a good person to ask would be Stephan (aka FastDad), he should be able to answer this for you  :Wink:

----------


## Louie1

Can you post a picture of the belly? The snake that is.

----------


## FastDad

> a good person to ask would be Stephan (aka FastDad), he should be able to answer this for you


I will try to do it  :Wink: 


Like Loui1 sad, a belly-pic from your *Hoggie* would be great. But please do not use a phone-camera!

To help you fast as possible, compare your snake to the pics in this post:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79052
and to give you a short guidance: there is no kind of black on the Toffeebellys without the Paradoxspots, but the eyes are not red.

I hope this helps

Stefan

----------


## anatess

AHH Stefan... I don't have a good camera.  Only my cell phone.  But, I think I got it.  My hognose has the toffee color but also a lot of black on the belly.  The toffeebelly on the pic has just toffee and darker toffee.  So, my snake's belly looks a lot darker than the toffeebelly.
Okay, so, a toffeebelly is a what kind of morph?  Dominant or recessive?  Just thinking if I should get a female toffeebelly to pair with my normal...

----------


## anatess

Okay, here's the belly pic - but only from my phone camera.  But, I'm sure you can see clearly the black marking.  So, I see the difference now.  The toffee belly has no black on the belly... it's all shades of toffee.  Fastdad, when you get a chance, can you read my previous post and see if you know the answer to my question?  Thanks a bunch!

----------


## FastDad

> AHH Stefan... I don't have a good camera.  Only my cell phone.  But, I think I got it.  My hognose has the toffee color but also a lot of black on the belly.  The toffeebelly on the pic has just toffee and darker toffee.  So, my snake's belly looks a lot darker than the toffeebelly.
> Okay, so, a toffeebelly is a what kind of morph?  Dominant or recessive?  Just thinking if I should get a female toffeebelly to pair with my normal...


I´m sorry for the long waitingtime!
But I hav´nt seen your post.

Toffeebellys are an recessive morph. When you breed your male to a Toffeebelly female, than all hatchlings will be 100% het for Toffeebelly. But they do look "normal".

I hope this helps
Stefan

----------

